# Change LED light colors in those little on/off LED clip lights



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought a whole bunch of these little LED clip-on lights with an on/off button from meritline.com on sale for about $.79 each,








but I didn't like the white light they put out and wanted to change them to different colored LED lights.








I've seen the how to's making LED spots wired with a wallwart, but I think you are limited with where to put them (with the clip-ons you can put them/clip them almost anywhere). You also have to solder them to a resister, etc. There is no soldering with this method. I'm not even sure this is a viable method since you could also just put colored film over the end of these lights too. Oh well it was rainy this morning and I wanted something I could do from my easy chair.

First unscrew the top and remove the light and reflector 

















Use a sharp pair of needle nose pliers and pull out the little copper plug thing in the center (it's small so set it aside so you don't lose it)


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Next pull off the silver washer looking thing (I'm sure there is a technical term for it).









The existing LED light wires are solder on, just use your pliers to break the solder and the light should easily come out. There is a slot in the back







.

Put the LED wires through the hole in the reflector and then take the long end of the new LED light (this goes to the + side of the batteries) and bend it to the side slot that goes down the side of the back of the reflector. 








press the little copper plug back into place.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Clip the wires short.









Next put the silver washer back on, you may have to bend the washer to help it make contact once reassembled.









Screw the top back on and that should be it. I bought a lot of different colored LED lights from ebay and used those


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

All LEDs have different voltage requirements, no resistors in, or added when you changed them out?


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Vlad said:


> All LEDs have different voltage requirements, no resistors in, or added when you changed them out?


Nope, there were no resistors inside and I didn't add any. I should point out that I just received another clip on light from Meritline (shipped for $.39) and it was a different setup inside and it would have involved soldering, but it would be doable. So looks like they are all not created equal.


----------

